# Healthy snacks for T-ball



## womenswisdom (Jan 5, 2008)

My son's game is this Saturday and it's my week to bring the snack/drink for after. I don't want to bring Gatorade and cookies (yes, that's what the other parents have been bringing), but I don't want to be the "downer" mom who brings celery sticks either. Any ideas for 5-year olds?


----------



## proudmamanow (Aug 12, 2003)

what about sliced fruit (apples, berries, pineapples etc) with a yogurt dip? My 5 yo & her friends would like that.


----------



## GatheringApples (Jun 2, 2010)

A real treat would be strawberries, I bet! Delicious, vitamin C and no waste. The yogurt dip would be a nice touch.
You could also consider muffins. You can hide a lotta goodness in a muffin while still having it taste delicious. Perhaps seasonal fruit muffins? With some flax? Wheat germ? Low sugar?


----------



## Alyantavid (Sep 10, 2004)

You can make lots of healthy cookies and muffins. Brownies are hugely popular with my son's friends and you can make those relatively healthy. And fruit is always good.

My dh's the baseball coach here so I'm in charge of snacks (yay). I do bring juice pouches, but they're the 100% juice ones and I do bring bottled water as well.


----------



## ollyoxenfree (Jun 11, 2009)

Orange wedges

Watermelon slices

Frozen yogurt pops (if you have a cooler)


----------



## kallyn (May 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ollyoxenfree* 
Orange wedges

I remember when I was a kid this was our usual snack for soccer halftime and it tasted sooo good after running your butt off. Definitely don't think the kids would mind this one!


----------



## calebsmommy25 (Aug 23, 2008)

I think a combo of colorful fruit and possibly the yogurt dip sounds good. Strawberries, pineapple, and watermelon are always a big hit. How about celery with peanut butter and some raisins on top or mini choc chips for a treat? I love the idea of healthy muffins for the kids. I make them alot at my house, it is amazing how much nutrients you can jam pack into those little things! How about little roll-ups? You can make them with cream cheese, regular cheese, add pesto, chicken, spinach, greens, whatever you have on hand...roll them up and cut into little pinwheels. Little sandwhiches cut with a cookie cutter would be fun. For a drink, I would bring water and maybe some 100% juice boxes.

PS. I would probably still be the mom who brought hummus, pitas and veggies to dip in...just because I love it and so does my DS.


----------



## sewchris2642 (Feb 28, 2009)

Apple juice, orange juice, string cheese, little boxes of raisins, baby carrots and peanut butter (ask about allergies first), cheese cubes on toothpicks, fruit wedges on toothpicks. Alternate cheese and fruit on toothpicks for kabobs. Cheese (or peanut butter) and crackers. Pretzels and hummus. Grapes. Popcorn, nuts, and dried fruit. Water flavored with lemon or lime juice.

You might have to compromise on some things, like individual boxes of juice and toothpicks. Bring a bag for the trash, take it home for composting or recycling. Don't mention how healthy the snack it but always make it fun.


----------



## 34me (Oct 2, 2006)

I have a weird thing about kids touching all the food before they figure out which one they want, so I prefer packaged snacks unless your right there to hand out muffins. I just bought my son's lacrosse team (8th graders







) the packs of peanuts, raisins, chocoltate pieces, etc. you could even make your own and put them in muffin papers on a tray for them each to take one.


----------

